# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  تعلم كيف تخطط لآخرتك

## أمين المكتبة

هل فكرت كيف تستثمر دقائق حياتك في طاعة الله وأن تبني لآخرتك
فى هذا الكتاب يرشدك الكاتب لكى تعرف كيف تخطط لآخرتك
لإن العبد الموفق والسعيد: هو من استثمر حياته لآخرته
الكتاب بعنوان
كيف تخطط لآخرتك؟



للتحميل إضغط هنا
تابعونا لتجدوا المفيد
تابعونا لتجدوا المزيد
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

